# More uses for DMSO



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 17, 2013)

We have talked about the healing benefits of DMSO as a topical ointment and anti-inflammatory for joint and arthritis pain. However, I was reading an article about DMSO this morning, and was amazed to discover that it has also been used in recovery for people who have had strokes, and even in serious injuries that left them paralyzed or paraplegics, in some cases. 
I had never even considered the possibility of using DMSO internally, but since MSM is made from DMSO, and they contain the same healing substance, I could see that it might be of help taken internally.
After all, people have chewed willow bark to get the aspirin from it, for hundreds of years, and other trees have traditionally been used for their healing properties as well.

http://strideintohealth.wordpress.com/2012/12/12/dmso-or-dimethyl-sulfoxide-by-walter/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the excellent article Happyflowerlady!  I considered using DMSO many years ago, transdermally, but I was concerned about the warning of it bringing any chemicals or bacteria that's on the skin into the body so readily.  I may try a good quality product in the future, and just use with caution.

TWHRider, that doesn't sound very negative to me, and makes sense...




> [MSM is made from  DMSO (Dimethyl Sulfoxide), and DMSO is made by processing the waste product of  paper making ("pulp and paper industry")-- it is NEVER made by simply processing  trees or any other form of plant life (no matter what you might read in some  less informed Internet sources), for the sole purpose of extracting DMSO. It  COULD be, just as sea water could be used for the sole purpose of extracting  gold, but this is totally impractical.
> 
> DMSO is extracted from the waste product of paper making -- and it is the PAPER  MAKING that allows the whole process to be practical. As paper is made, the  paper is made of the fibers of wood. But, as trees grow, the fibers of wood are  stuck together, in the living tree, by a substance called "lignin." Lignin is  like a glue that holds the fibers together. The wood could not be made into  paper if all the fibers are still stuck together -- so papermaking must include  some process by which the lignin is removed, allowing the wood fibers to be  managed into flat paper, etc.
> 
> Lignin is removed with something called "pulping chemicals." These chemicals are  sodium sulfite (the majority), sodium sulfide and sodium carbonate). When these  chemicals are soaked in a vat with wood chips, the lignin dissolves and the wood  fibers can then be removed from the mass. Generally about 50% of the stuff in  the vat would be the wood fibers, ready for making into paper, and 50% would be  the residue, the waste product, of the original "pulping chemicals" and the  lignin that has now been dissolved. That first liquid is called DMS (CH3 - S -  CH3), but it quickly and easily further refined into DMSO.



Also, if Matrix started to ban folks here for being too suspicious or being a downer, hey, we'd all be watchin' our backs...may have to form our own new forum.  Of course we'd have to do background checks on potential members and make sure they're truly wary and negative, I suspect they might just fake it to join. :hair:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2013)

I used DMSO during my time as a chemist in the food industry as an experimental carrier, and believe me it _carries_. We fooled around with it a bit, placing a small dab of it on our leg, and within a minute we could taste garlic in our mouths.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 19, 2013)

DMSO, like many other natural products that have medicinal or healing properties, has been controversial for many years, even though it has long been used for livestock, mainly for horses, as TWHRider mentioned. Using it for my horses, was how I first became acquainted with DMSO as well, but after reading more about it, and finding out that even football players, and other sports participants, have long used it for their injuries, I started using it when I would be hobbling around because my back went out again, or a horse had bucked me off, or someother painful injury. 

Even if a person does not want to use DMSO itself, then there is always MSM, which comes from DMSO, and has long been used as a pain control supplement. 
Personally, I have used both of them, with excellent results, and no side effects, but it is always best to do your own reading on the subject, and make your own decision whether you feel it is safe or not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2013)

We've been using MSM for years, it does good for pain caused by inflammation, that's for sure!


----------



## Anne (Nov 19, 2013)

I've used MSM, and I like it, but I have a bottle of DMSO that I'm afraid to even try.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 19, 2013)

I was reading an article from Dr. Mercola about vitamins, especially B-12, which is used up by toxins from nitrous oxide  put out from car catalytic converters.
The article suggested using DMSO mixed with B-12, and other soluble vitamins, then putting it on your skin, where the dmso takes it right into the bloodstream directly, thus giving you an immediate benefit from the vitamins.
The idea sounds like one worth trying to me, and since DMSO is also helpful for sinusitus, headaches, and other similar ailments, it could be very beneficial all the way around.


http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2008/01/02/dmso-and-vitamin-b12.aspx


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Nov 19, 2013)

happyflowerlady, thanks for your article on D M S O  , i had this 10 years ago, but had no idea that it had so many benefical uses, i have a couple people that are rebuilding their knees, i'm sure they will thank you too.


----------

